# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

That sounds like a good balance :) Edies birthday is close to Christmas so if I went overboard with both we'd be broke. I'm getting her 3 presents for her birthday (a big stuffed bunny, a new charm for a bracelet that I started when she was born that I plan on adding to every birthday, and some playdough) I know that family will spoil her rotten. For Christmas I'm thinking 5 from me.


----------



## Pandora11

When i eventually have kids i'm going to try hard not to spoil them, i want my kids to appreciate things. 

I have a friend who bought so much stuff for the baby for xmas and birthday that it has to be stored in grandma's loft. Their house looks like Toy r Us exploded in it! And i know another person that has never had much money but given the kids so much that now they're teens/adults they don't appreciate ANYTHING.

When they're little they don't need lots of things, I 'd probably stick to a few things that lo would love or needs and it all gets looked after/used/appreciated. 

It's nice to have family/friends that buy for your LO, so there's no real need for you to buy loads but it seems that you're getting Finn are really thoughtful for his age and development, whereas people i know get there kids anything and stuff for the sake of it.


----------



## Pandora11

10.11.12 said:


> That sounds like a good balance :) Edies birthday is close to Christmas so if I went overboard with both we'd be broke. I'm getting her 3 presents for her birthday (a big stuffed bunny, a new charm for a bracelet that I started when she was born that I plan on adding to every birthday, and some playdough) I know that family will spoil her rotten. For Christmas I'm thinking 5 from me.

The charm bracelet idea is lovely, you can get something really nice for it for 16th, 18th, Uni gradutation etc it'll be one of those really sentimental things that mothers pass on to their daughters :)


----------



## amygwen

I'll probably give him about 5-6 presents. I've bought him 2 so far (and I'm layawaying 2) so that's it so far, but if I see something cheap or on sale I might buy it. He'll also have presents from both sets of grandparents, both of my sisters and my brother. So by the time all presents are accumulated there will be plenty for him to open! :D


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## cabbagebaby

tyler has these so far https://www.elc.co.uk/Water-Slide-Playset/116073,default,pd.html
https://www.elc.co.uk/Alphabet-Blocks/131261,default,pd.html
https://www.elc.co.uk/Stacking-Cups/130764,default,pd.html
https://www.elc.co.uk/VTech-Toot-Toot-Driver%27s-Garage/131922,default,pd.html
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9357747/Trail/searchtext%3EMEGA+BLOCKS.htm
https://www.elc.co.uk/Mega-Bloks-85-Piece-Maxi-Tub/125486,default,pd.html
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9287219/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3473108/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9385063/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3497672/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
some alphabet things a few clothes and a few books


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin is getting a train table, and some dvds my brother is burning for me, (Im also gonna make up a stocking for him wih stickers,books,some candy, and little things from the dollar store) and if i can find the money hopefully a new winter coat.
for his birthday he is getting a potty, more of the dvds my brother is burning, and some smaller toys, 

my mom is getting him some new trains and some new tracks for Christmas and probs a pair of christmas pjs (we all wear new pjs christmas eve night) .


----------



## xforuiholdonx

We are getting emma some new books and age app. toys as hers need tobe cleaned out. My little brother will probably just be getting gift cards, we shall have him on Christmas as our father just passed, and he deserves to behere as well. Past that, idk! Lol


----------



## vinteenage

cabbagebaby said:


> tyler has these so far https://www.elc.co.uk/Water-Slide-Playset/116073,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Alphabet-Blocks/131261,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Stacking-Cups/130764,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/VTech-Toot-Toot-Driver%27s-Garage/131922,default,pd.html
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9357747/Trail/searchtext%3EMEGA+BLOCKS.htm
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Mega-Bloks-85-Piece-Maxi-Tub/125486,default,pd.html
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9287219/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3473108/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9385063/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3497672/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> some alphabet things a few clothes and a few books

:wacko: Where do you put it all?


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is getting books, wooden building blocks, wooden puzzles, one of theose elephans that shoots balls, a toy doll, some teddys and clothes.

my mum is getting her and arm chair with foot stool (dont ask) and a drum kit (again dont ask) but once we have got SD pressys and we know how many she is having, 

say DSD gets 5 prezzys from us then thats how many Hollie will get then Hollie will get whats left for her birthday! Iykwim.


----------



## Jemma0717

Since I'm not working much right now, ill probably get landon 4-5 things this year. He's into legos, dinosaurs, transformers so ill look at a couple things and then maybe put learning type things in his large stocking and some candy (he thinks it awesome when sants brings candy). Landon is spoiled rotten by family so no need for me to spend tons of money and his room is just way too packed, I had to bring 2 bins of toys downstairs last week :-/ I just rearranged his room, maybe ill take a pic and show ya ladies :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Luckily we have plenty of room for stuff, the stuff she plays with most is down stairs and the rest is in her room, I'm getting her a drawing set, some kind of chair, clothes, and some other bits. I need to still get her gloves, a coat and a hat for winter :/


----------



## cabbagebaby

vinteenage said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> tyler has these so far https://www.elc.co.uk/Water-Slide-Playset/116073,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Alphabet-Blocks/131261,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Stacking-Cups/130764,default,pd.html
> https://www.elc.co.uk/VTech-Toot-Toot-Driver%27s-Garage/131922,default,pd.html
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9357747/Trail/searchtext%3EMEGA+BLOCKS.htm
> https://www.elc.co.uk/Mega-Bloks-85-Piece-Maxi-Tub/125486,default,pd.html
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9287219/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3473108/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9385063/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3497672/c_1/1|category_root|Nursery|14417537/c_2/2|14417537|Baby+toys|14417556.htm
> some alphabet things a few clothes and a few books
> 
> :wacko: Where do you put it all?Click to expand...

under the sofa under the cot above the wardrobe and in the airing cuboard


----------



## Jemma0717

So this is where we store his toys....(yes, I have a TV in my son's room but he has rules and we won't get into that, k thanks!)

Ignore the messy closet that has no organization right now as this is how he throws things in there lol but gives you an idea of how we "store" his toys. ANd in his room:
 



Attached Files:







landonroom.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 26









landon room 2.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 23









mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## emmylou92

any gap it will fit in. I said to OH the other day, 'there is a spare cupard in the kitchen should I put Hollies old toys and bottles and bits and bobs in there' 

he said 'why?! they already have a place!'

I love finding places to put things, because It means I can but more iykwim?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin has the same cars toy bin, but ours is in the hall way to the kitchen lmao
 



Attached Files:







310784_10150353225817094_510612093_8495763_443689731_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jemma0717

lol awesome! Yea we also ALWAYS have toys in the living room..like this!
 



Attached Files:







LR.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 19


----------



## 10.11.12

Pandora11 said:


> 10.11.12 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good balance :) Edies birthday is close to Christmas so if I went overboard with both we'd be broke. I'm getting her 3 presents for her birthday (a big stuffed bunny, a new charm for a bracelet that I started when she was born that I plan on adding to every birthday, and some playdough) I know that family will spoil her rotten. For Christmas I'm thinking 5 from me.
> 
> The charm bracelet idea is lovely, you can get something really nice for it for 16th, 18th, Uni gradutation etc it'll be one of those really sentimental things that mothers pass on to their daughters :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) my mom made one for me and she has one from my grandmother so I thought it was a nice way to keep the tradition going! I have a friend whose dad is a jewelry maker so he made Edie an E in an heart before she was born, this years charm is an infinity symbol.


----------



## Mei190

Goodness let's think. Split between a few for birthday, and most for christmas we have... 

Fisher Price Piano
Fisher Price Sit to Stand microphone
Early Learning Centre Whizz around Garage
Stacking Cups
Wooden Bead Frame
Early Learning Centre Robot (he is going to love this!) 
Elmo thing
Talking Cars plushie
Toy Story Phone (Fisher Price one) 
Leapfrog Peeka Boo Octopus 
Leapfrog Scout Electronic Book (Farm one, not Goodnight Scout his favourite toy)

This is what I already have packed away in the cupboard. There are a couple of bits and bobs I still haven't got yet. :wacko:
Apart from some summer goods, he won't really be getting many other toys throughout the year. So we are catering for his birthday and christmas and then rotate them. I know it seems like a lot, but I have been purchasing it bit by bit since July!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna got a crap load for her birthday from everyone (Eric and I only got her two toys). Soo for christmas she will probably only get 2-3 toys, or 1 if we get her a toy kitchen :) & some clothes of course.


----------



## bbyno1

I have only brought Aliyah the leapfrog computer and Waybuloo books so far. Thinking of getting her about 15 presents..She always get loads from family too


----------



## mayb_baby

We have bought and all of the below are in the spare double room awaiting to be wrapped:haha: 
We are going to turn our spare double room into a play room, his bed room is a single room

*Birthday*
Fisher Price Bounce and Spin Zebra
Tomy Play to learn Quack along ducks
Tomy Octopals Bath Toy
Fisher-Price Poppity Pop Musical Dino
Fisher-Price Bright Beginnings Pop-Up Farm
Puzzle
VTech Bath Duck

*Christmas* 
Fisher Price Sit to Stand Giraffe
VTech Garage Bath Toy
VTech Toot toot garage cars
VTech Toot toot cars
Tomy Hide n Squeak Eggs
VTech Babys Laptop
Mickey Mouse Giant Soft Toy
Fisher Price Cookie Jar
Musical instruments
Mega Blocks Pirate Ship
Mega Blocks bag of 80 blocks

From Mum
Birthday Cosey coupe car 
Christmas Mega Bloks Construction Build n Play Work Bench 

From cousin Shannon
Amazing Animals Choo Choo Train 

From Cousin Colleen
Birthday Micky Mouse Club House Ride On 
christmas VTech Sit to Stand Dance Along 

Birthday Aunt got him the VTech first steps walker but have it to him already


----------



## rileybaby

Im not going to go too over the top, as Riley has 3 boxes of toys already + a big bag in the loft which are suitable for his age at the moment.. He already has a kitchen play set out in my dads front room so we are slowly taking over his house with toys :haha: im still not too sure what to get him for Christmas, my family always go present crazy with Riley which makes it even harder. At his 1st birthday he got soooo many toys, half which he throws and doesnt even want to play with so ill definatley choose carefully this time! Oh and im also limited for space as im sharing a room with Riley, so all his toys are in the front room:dohh::dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

Twins aren't getting much at all this year, I know it sounds bad haha but we just dont have the space for any more toys! We're going to give a lot of toys they dont play with anymore or have outgrown away to charity to make space for more, but the toys they do play with, they dont play with properly lol, they just bang them together haha, so they still have plenty more use out of them yet!

Tbh I think for Christmas, we're gonna get them a......... kitten! :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

This is what our house looked like last xmas when Summer was seven months. Not all were from me and OH but it was absolutely ridiculous and I can honestly say that less than 25% were/ are regularly played with.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/165290_477992083917_513443917_5798480_4561703_n.jpg

This year, her list from us is about ten or twelve things and I'm hoping that'll be it and I don't go mad because tbh, she isn't a toy kinda person. She's too hyperactive to sit and play for long periods of time.

We sit now and can't believe how much was spent last year that is never played with, it's so scary and really does show you that they really dont need much!


----------



## Lydiarose

There is no way ill go mad when it comes to spoling oscar with presents,

He has 2 push along mothercare cars
a lepfrog book
a shape sorting hammer set
and some wooden maracas

i think its a tad ridiculous when people go so mad to be honest,but thats just my opinion :flower:


----------



## xgem27x

Wow Summer was a lucky girl last Christmas haha!! Thats an awesome picture!! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Ok I will probs get shot but I LOVE Christmas and I love to go mad at christmas and spoil my loved ones, I think birthdays and Christmas are special occasions. On these two occasions in a year people should be spoil, I mean I won't buy loads throughout the year and if my son wants something big or that's costly he WILL for xmas or birthday. I mean if you have it, obviously don not leave yourself with FA.


----------



## Lydiarose

mayb_baby said:


> Ok I will probs get shot but I LOVE Christmas and I love to go mad at christmas and spoil my loved ones, I think birthdays and Christmas are special occasions. On these two occasions in a year people should be spoil, I mean I won't buy loads throughout the year and if my son wants something big or that's costly he WILL for xmas or birthday. I mean if you have it, obviously don not leave yourself with FA.


I completely understand that,some people just like to spoil there kids and thats understandable! :flower:


Just for me i want him to appriciate everything,i feel that if i spoil him he will start to EXPECT things and i dont want that at all.


Its not even a case of not being able to afford it for us,its just more moral itms? x


----------



## Natasha2605

Haha this was the rest :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/163460_477991993917_513443917_5798478_6455414_n.jpg

I was always spoilt at christmas and I suppose my heart really feels like I want to do the same, even though my head says there's no need because a lot of it won't be played with. Her list atm is growing and growing but I'm trying to be practical rather than buying irrationally/

ETA: I was always spoiled at xmas birthdays etc and I appreciate everything in life I have so I suppose I don't really worry about whether or not Summer won't appreciate things, I'll make sure she knows how hard me and my OH work to buy her nice things etc and that she won't end up the type of child who stomps her feet every time she can't have a new £50 pair of jeans etc :)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## mayb_baby

Lydiarose said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok I will probs get shot but I LOVE Christmas and I love to go mad at christmas and spoil my loved ones, I think birthdays and Christmas are special occasions. On these two occasions in a year people should be spoil, I mean I won't buy loads throughout the year and if my son wants something big or that's costly he WILL for xmas or birthday. I mean if you have it, obviously don not leave yourself with FA.
> 
> 
> I completely understand that,some people just like to spoil there kids and thats understandable! :flower:
> 
> 
> Just for me i want him to appriciate everything,i feel that if i spoil him he will start to EXPECT things and i dont want that at all.
> 
> 
> Its not even a case of not being able to afford it for us,its just more moral itms? xClick to expand...

Yeah I get that people think spoiling them leaves you with unappreciative brats lol :haha: but I was spoilt every Christmas and appreciated it loads I had to wait until Christmas/birthday for anything I wanted and was soooooo happy when I got it. I have never bee the child that has everything but I was spoilt on occasions and I want to do the same for my son.


----------



## xgem27x

Natasha2605 said:


> Haha this was the rest :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/163460_477991993917_513443917_5798478_6455414_n.jpg

:shock: 

Did you have to buy another house to fit all those toys in?! :haha:

I think it's nice though, it's good to get spoilt on Christmas, you only really get spoilt bratty kids when they get spoilt throughout the year, so they just expect it you know?!


----------



## mayb_baby

vinteenage said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Ok I will probs get shot but I LOVE Christmas and I love to go mad at christmas and spoil my loved ones, I think birthdays and Christmas are special occasions. On these two occasions in a year people should be spoil, I mean I won't buy loads throughout the year and if my son wants something big or that's costly he WILL for xmas or birthday. I mean if you have it, obviously don not leave yourself with FA.
> 
> I wouldn't say its "bad" or such to buy a lot, but Finn ignores 98% of his toys and goes straight for our cups and bowls and electronics. Plus, most toys that are "age appropriate" now will also be age appropriate next Christmas, so I dont see the need to buy big sets and whatnot as he'll appreciate them next year and not just see them as something to whack together to make noise.
> 
> We buy little other things through the year, like we bought his push toy, my grandmother bought him a toy phone, we buy books...But yeah, most of it is passed up in exchange for our $400 electronics or an empty soda bottle...
> 
> Plus if we buy him tons, it's more room for multiple gift giving to him from other family and friends. I purposefully went for more off the beaten track brands as I know family won't look at those, but will wander the aisles of Target and Walmart for things, which is mostly Fischer Price and the like.Click to expand...

Yup you hit my problem everyone is like 'what can we get him you have it all' cause we did main brands etc...ooopps but I kept receipts so I will change mine if he gets 2 of anything. 

On the note of toys we bough Michael a ball pool ages ago and now when he's in it he sits at the edge (it's got 4 small ball holes) and he pops them out then puts his arm through the hole and puts them back in and claps with excitement :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

I think spoiling them through out the entire year and spoiling them on an occasion,are two different things completly tbh. 
I don't think because you spoil them on birthdays/xmas's they will expect things in general. Kids associate these times with being 'spoilt' and getting presents (well every child i know) being 'spoilt' might be 2 presents to one child and 20 presents to another but everyone has their on conception iykwim?
I have always been spoilt on my birthdays when growing up but other than that i didn't get much all year. Made me appriciate every present i opened so much


----------



## Mei190

Natasha2605 said:


> ETA: I was always spoiled at xmas birthdays etc and I appreciate everything in life I have so I suppose I don't really worry about whether or not Summer won't appreciate things, I'll make sure she knows how hard me and my OH work to buy her nice things etc and that she won't end up the type of child who stomps her feet every time she can't have a new £50 pair of jeans etc :)

I agree with your post completely!

And either way people wish to do it, it's the thought that counts for pressies :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I would spoil her if I had the money but I don't do she'll get 
Art supplies
Cooking supplies
And maybe a tricycle.


----------



## stefni_x

This is what we have so far....
 



Attached Files:







h2sern.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think i'mma middle person. I get Syri things here and there, if we go to the store and she zeros in on a toy, i'll get it for her. I get her something just cause prolly 1-2 a month.

This year she prolly wont get too too much from me cause i didnt plan well, but next year when i'm able to buy throughout the year, she'll prolly have a very nice Christmas. My problem is also that i'll see something i think she'll like and say 'well ill get it now and give it to her for christmas!' then give it to her in the car :haha: I was always spoiled like mad on Christmas so want to do the same for her.


----------



## dreabae

Roman will only be 3 months old for christmas so Im getting an engraved silver spoon, some clothes, and books. The spoon is his "big" gift and his middle gift Im buying like next week because its starting to get colder so im getting his snowsuit. But my grandma buys all of her grandchildren (theres 14 of us) 25 gifts each. And Shes going to do the same for the baby. Plus my dad and his whole family. I wont need to buy much.

If I get this job I want to save and go all out for his birthday though :) My birthday is the month before so Ill probably use all my birthday money for him


----------



## LittlePeople

Teagan has:

a walker and an activity table (both from my cousin as her LO's outgrown them - so they cost me nothing)
a little POANG IKEA chair :)
a bounce bounce baby (which she plays with already)
and we'll get her some 3-6 6- 9 clothes 

:flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Honestly, I don't feel I need to give more than one gift. For a start I haven't got the finances to spoil, I haven't got the space, and we've got alot of family that will buy for the kids anyway. 

For Christmas, Robyn will get a stocking of a few little bits from Santa, obviously. Then from us, I'm not even sure, it will probably just be something little, and probably peppa pig related seeing as she adores it atm XD For last christmas we bought her a trike, that's it. Logan willl probably get a couple little things. For us, it's going to be either one big one each, but more than likely it will be one or two little presents. I see no point using up ideas that we have for presents for the kids, when other people are asking and would buy them for them instead, if that makes sense. Otherwise other people just end up giving them junk, rather than things they need/want.

p.s HOW DO YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING LOS? :rofl: I haven't got past Halloween yet!! In fact no one has any halloween outfits :haha: Christmas seems ages away :haha: It's going to be harder this year as Logan has his birthday just short of a month after :dohh: I think we'll be asking for a lot of clothes for him, try and last him up till next christmas!!


----------



## bbyno1

stefni_x said:


> This is what we have so far....

Wow! Look at all them prezzies!


----------



## annawrigley

Last year I went a bit overboard, the pic is just stuff from me and FOB's family, there was other stuff from my family :haha:

Second pic is his 1st birthday, that's everything he got from everyone and I didn't get him very much cos of the amount he'd got at Christmas.

This year I've bought him a few things already, I'm not getting him a great deal and I'm getting him most things off eBay cos well, he won't care. 2nd birthday will most likely be similar :)
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2010-12-26 at 01.03.59.png
File size: 447.1 KB
Views: 21









Screen Shot 2011-10-23 at 11.04.20.png
File size: 392.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## _laura

Max has for his birthday an aquadraw and a massive Jessie doll. 
For Xmas he has a smart trike and mini drum kit. 

And I've also bought him/us a fisher price apptivity case for my iPhone.


----------



## lhancock90

Its her first Christmas so i've brought abit. I was spoiled as a kid at Christmas but i appreciated everything! Its the only time of the year i've saved the money to go crazy and properly treat us all.
So far,
- ELC Sit me up cosy.
- Chatterphone
- Makka Pakka & Upsy Daisy
- A book
-3 DVD's
- Olive Owl
- Ocean spin thing
- Hat and Booties
and a xylophone.


----------



## wishuwerehere

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Honestly, I don't feel I need to give more than one gift. For a start I haven't got the finances to spoil, I haven't got the space, and we've got alot of family that will buy for the kids anyway.
> 
> For Christmas, Robyn will get a stocking of a few little bits from Santa, obviously. Then from us, I'm not even sure, it will probably just be something little, and probably peppa pig related seeing as she adores it atm XD For last christmas we bought her a trike, that's it. Logan willl probably get a couple little things. For us, it's going to be either one big one each, but more than likely it will be one or two little presents. I see no point using up ideas that we have for presents for the kids, when other people are asking and would buy them for them instead, if that makes sense. Otherwise other people just end up giving them junk, rather than things they need/want.
> 
> p.s HOW DO YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING LOS? :rofl: I haven't got past Halloween yet!! In fact no one has any halloween outfits :haha: Christmas seems ages away :haha: It's going to be harder this year as Logan has his birthday just short of a month after :dohh: I think we'll be asking for a lot of clothes for him, try and last him up till next christmas!!


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hasn't got it all thought out!
I got an email last week from SIL with a christmas list for her daughter, an outline of what they're buying her, and a request to 'inform her before we buy anything, so as to avoid duplicates' :rofl:
Then there was a request for my xmas list for Issy...I was like - 'errr....'
Issy's birthday is in January as well so we always get SO MUCH STUFF anyway - we'll probably just get her one present. Mean mummy :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I have no idea how much I am going to get her, but I have a feeling I am going to get her a ton! It really all depends on how much money I can get from the jewlery I am selling.


----------



## AirForceWife7

It's hard because Brenna's birthday is the day after Christmas. We're just going to combine the two. We have a huge family so I'm not going too overboard with presents. I will be throwing a pretty big party though. The party is mostly for me surviving the first year :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

AirForceWife7 said:


> It's hard because Brenna's birthday is the day after Christmas. We're just going to combine the two. We have a huge family so I'm not going too overboard with presents. I will be throwing a pretty big party though. The party is mostly for me surviving the first year :rofl:

Were the day before but I don't want people combining (in case they never stop):haha::haha: so were having his 1st birthday Saturday 3rd December because I want to really seperate the two days lol so 21days away from his real birthday :blush:


----------



## purple_kiwi

we are getting kailee 2 big toys because they are expensive but also they have some extras we might buy, one is a little people zoo talker and then a little people farm set. 
then we are going to get her one of those little foam chairs, then just small books and toys from the dollar store.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I'm actually surprised how organised I am this year :) 
*Birthday. *
Little tikes rocking horse
Trampoline
Keyboard
Happy people set
Peppa pig set
Books

*Christmas.*
Bubble machine
Sing-a-long CD player
Aquadraw mat
Waybuloo figures
Ball pit 
Pop up tunnel
Toy story play set

She get clothes and money mainly from family and friends so we just get her all her toys. And she is getting/already got a little tikes kitchen from my parents for her birthday. 
I must admit I love buying her stuff...:blush: x


----------



## lauram_92

His main Christmas present will be a garage, but I haven't bought it yet - or even picked what one. I have a couple toys for him but he doesn't have many toys just now. Most are rattles, or balls and he has pretty much outgrown them all, he loves sitting at toys and playing with them (at Mothers and toddlers etc) but I don't have any. So I know he will love a garage. Also want to get him a push along walker, maybe one that turns into a ride on as well. His birthday is the 1st of February :/


----------



## EllaAndLyla

We won't buy too much, my nan already bought her a big sit in walker for xmas. I know my mum will go crazy buying her stuff and one of the things on her list is hand and feet socks with toys/ bells on them lol. My dad has got her something but won't tell me what, his clue is 'the ramones' so im guessing clothes. 

We want to get her -
Fisher price Bumble ball, Elephant. 
Vtech first steps walker (the push along one)
England & Italy football shirts ;)
Some wooden alphabet blocks
I might get her a bubble machine for the bath as that could be fun but thats not a definate

We don't really want to spoil her that much because she will only be 7 months so theres no point really, plus loads of family she has never met are coming down from Italy so I'm certain she will be completely spoilt with presents and kisses lol they are very hands on and I am sure I probably won't see her half the day!! x


----------



## _laura

EllaAndLyla said:


> We won't buy too much, my nan already bought her a big sit in walker for xmas. I know my mum will go crazy buying her stuff and one of the things on her list is hand and feet socks with toys/ bells on them lol. My dad has got her something but won't tell me what, his clue is 'the ramones' so im guessing clothes.
> 
> We want to get her -
> Fisher price Bumble ball, Elephant.
> Vtech first steps walker (the push along one)
> England & Italy football shirts ;)
> Some wooden alphabet blocks
> I might get her a bubble machine for the bath as that could be fun but thats not a definate
> 
> We don't really want to spoil her that much because she will only be 7 months so theres no point really, plus loads of family she has never met are coming down from Italy so I'm certain she will be completely spoilt with presents and kisses lol they are very hands on and I am sure I probably won't see her half the day!! x

We have the bumble ball. I think they are on offer in tescos :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## _laura

Daphne, they are really cute! The dinosaur looks really cool.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

_laura said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> We won't buy too much, my nan already bought her a big sit in walker for xmas. I know my mum will go crazy buying her stuff and one of the things on her list is hand and feet socks with toys/ bells on them lol. My dad has got her something but won't tell me what, his clue is 'the ramones' so im guessing clothes.
> 
> We want to get her -
> Fisher price Bumble ball, Elephant.
> Vtech first steps walker (the push along one)
> England & Italy football shirts ;)
> Some wooden alphabet blocks
> I might get her a bubble machine for the bath as that could be fun but thats not a definate
> 
> We don't really want to spoil her that much because she will only be 7 months so theres no point really, plus loads of family she has never met are coming down from Italy so I'm certain she will be completely spoilt with presents and kisses lol they are very hands on and I am sure I probably won't see her half the day!! x
> 
> We have the bumble ball. I think they are on offer in tescos :flower:Click to expand...

Thats where we saw it lol! But I have seen it in a 2 for £15 offer in argos so I'm going to look at what other toys they have on offer and see if I can combine x


----------



## Pramaholic86

.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

For his birthday (2 weeks before xmas) hes getting: 
Ride On Walker
Waybuloo laptop
Waybuloo bag
Waybuloo Tumbler Bowl Plate set
Waybuloo fork, spoon & knife set
Waybuloo Fleece blanket 
LeapFrog Scout The Dog
Cars Blow Up Ball Pool
Balls for the ball pool
I am 1 Book
an outfit
(so many Waybuloo things as he loves them and thats the theme of his party!)

For Christmas:
Wooden Block Set
LeapFrog Chat and Count Phone
LeapFrog My First Scout Book
Thomas The Tank Engine Bath Sheds
Stitch soft toy 
Driver Dan Pocket Library
A Tale Before Christmas Book
England Kit
An outfit
Stacking Learning Cups
Sunderland romper suit
Sunderland ball
Sunderland t-shirt/jeans
Full Cars 2 outfit from Asda (he's obsessed with it).
PJs/dressing gown/slippers (that he will be opening on xmas eve so he can have a nice bath and wear them to bed!)
Musical book...

I didn't realise I have bought so much for him! Was just buying and thought I would split closer to the time! OH still wants to buy him a few other stuff too!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Is it bad that I haven't even started Christmas shopping yet? :shock: Hell, I haven't even booked the fire hall for her birthday :dohh: Gosh, I am so behind :(


----------



## FayDanielle

For her birthday just gone she got 24 presents from me alone, not including the clothes, but to be honest it was needed as the toys she did have were too 'young' for her if that makes sense? 
I'm not sure what she'll get for christmas as everything she got for her birthday is enough to keep her entertained right now and probably for the forseable future.
I kid you not, I bought her 70+ presents last year! She was 10 weeks old :dohh:
This was her pile last christmas!
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163797_477026843411_516963411_5988745_1056883_n.jpg
x


----------

